# How would you put a band together?



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I've done this several times and it's always different, sometimes you find musicians that inspire you to play certain styles, sometimes you inspire others... What about you?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Because I do it for fun and whether I make a dollar or not is irrelevant to me, I find people I enjoy spending time with first, then determine whether they have the minimum skills required. Anyone that comes along that upsets the "having fun" vibe has gotta go. I would much rather butcher a song and look around and everyone's smiling than play one note for note perfectly and look around and see stress on their faces.

What I personally crave is that connection between musicians that happens...sometimes, and the inspiration that provides. I like playing with people that inspire without intimidating. People that indirectly motivate me to improve/practice. People whose company I would enjoy while NOT playing.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I message my buddies who listen to similar music and see if they're interested. That's it.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

If I was putting together a band, I would ask around among the musicians I know and respect. If any of them were interested in a new project, I would go from there. I would probably start by nailing down a good drummer/percussionist if it was going to be a pop/rock band. I would also prioritize people who can sing as well as play.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I do a rough poll of musician friends and/or friends of friends, just to keep the initial stages and networks close. It's never really failed, though if time drags on, people move on.

Other interrelated ways: 

Scavenging. From the corpse of a recently deceased band I've joined with the singers individually to form two new groups. Apparently we all were dissatisfied with the former band. One of these has continued for several years and had other members come and go, another is intermittent. Great long lasting friendships though.

The wake. A friend died 25 years ago (fucking cancer again) and wanted me to replace him in his band, so I asked the other band members at the wake if they were interested in me. That lasted 15 years or so.

The music store. Some guy is amused with me playing blues on a tenor banjo in a music store. We start as a duo (though I didn't play banjo) then expand to a full band including horns. After several years we collapsed but they were magical years.

The random phone call. Some guy I didn't really know at all (but co-incidentally I was briefly engaged to his psycho cousin) calls me out of the blue and asks me if I like Neil Young. Literally, I pick up the phone and a voice I don't recognize asks, "Do you like Neil Young?" Yeah, of course. A Neil Young tribute band of sorts. One of my favourite bands.

Poaching. Years ago, fresh out of high school, I was labouring away in an Elvis/country band, playing bass, guitar, and keys. Not terribly happy with it but the money was terrific for the time and place, plus we gigged steadily so I got loads of experience. Some guys, a couple of years older and a bit more experienced, playing music more to my liking, put it to me this way, "Shouldn't it be about the music, man?" and for that I gave up more gigs and money to stand on my shaky principles. The girls were supposed to be more and better too, but I still missed playing country singles dances...farm girls.

Booze. Get drunk and form a band with some buddies. Yeah, great idea. Commit to all kinds of stupidity while hammered, and stay shit-faced because it's the only way the band makes any sense. I've done this more than I want to remember.

The girl. I've never done this, but a former band mate split with a very good rocking originals band to wander aimlessly around with his girlfriend's band. I didn't understand why then and don't now.

The jam. 16 years ago I attended a rather random one-off bluegrass jam with a friend. It was designed to check us out I think, but never went anywhere. However, the fiddle player and I hit it off musically right away. It was as if we knew what each other was always going to do next. We still play several times a year. The best duo I've had.

The wedding. Got a call to play at a friend's wedding, a good old fashioned east coast outdoor blast. Another guy I know was also picked to play so we did a bass & guitar thing behind vocals provided by others. Fantastic party. Afterwards, the groom (he and his new bride settled in Ontario near me), the bass player and I got together to form a short-lived but quite fun band. Tons of potential killed by disorganization, but at least we're still friends.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

You would think with all these great suggestions, and I've already tried most of them, that I would be able to find a lead guitar player. I've turned down a few that wanted to drive 1 hour to my place for practices. I've found that never works for long. Now I'm starting to wonder if I really want to get back out there playing. A few weeks ago, I moved all of my band equipment out of my music room so I could shampoo the carpet. (PA, piano and stand, synth, monitors, mic stands, etc) By the time I got it all back in, I remember thinking to myself "It was hard enough just moving this stuff into another room and back. Do I really want to put it all in the truck, move it to another location, set it up and move it all back". Making some U-tube videos is starting to look a lot better to me. We'll see.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I would just be happy if I could find someone that doesn't just TALK about playing together.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I start my search within my circles! I first started playing Meet up group jams and met a few people that had capable skill sets. I put several adds on Kijiji! I met several people through networking.

You have to have patience and a lot of persistence to get it right! 

Just when you think you have it right, one band member decides to leave. Back at square 1 all over again.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

I started collaborating over the Internet. So far it's produced a new song every couple of weeks. It's been fun. Goal achieved. It's a band. Of a different sort.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

It wasn't until now that I found time to read all the comments and I like all of them. Thanks guys for sharing!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think for the most part, most groups are formed because person A and person B start it, or person A wants to start it and person B can't but finds C, who does a great job. It just snowballs from there.

I have a bunch of friends in two bands around here haha. Yes the kijiji ad thing does work, but I feel friend-of-a-friend or closer usually results in a better fit.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Kijiji has been crazy for me, nobody has videos or recordings to show, most people describe themselves as the ultimate professional studio/live musician with more years of experience than Neil Peart. I still use it tho, I don't have friends I can call, neither I visit too many music stores, I do collaborations on Internet but nothing beats performing live with a band


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

How? With a lot of perseverance. LOL Usually I start off with either a bass player or a drummer. Then find a singer. Once I have a singer, the rest is a bit easier. I have formed 3 bands in the last 10 years. 1 classic rock cover band and the other 2 were original blues/r&b bands. I'm in the process of forming another one.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Funny, but i never have put a band together. I always joined a group that was already up and going. My hat is off to my friends here who have the patience and skills to start a musical project.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If I'm putting a band together from scratch it depends on whether it's a collaboration or if I'm starting from zero.

It's a matter of contacting players I know or taking referrals from players I know and filling the roles I need filled.

Personalities are definitely important, but I've found that sometimes, really talented people can be a little strange and/or socially awkward.

To me, it's worth it to work with such musicians even if it requires a little flexibility or if it's not always hugs and kisses.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Milkman said:


> If I'm putting a band together from scratch it depends on whether it's a collaboration or if I'm starting from zero.
> 
> It's a matter of contacting players I know or taking referrals from players I know and filling the roles I need filled.
> 
> ...


You tell me! The band I used to play with was full of "personality", some of them diagnosed with mental disorders, all of them different and difficult to deal with, after a while (to me around 5 years) you get use to them. They were irreplaceable in their own roles, some of the best musicians I've worked with.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Are you on FB? We have a local page dedicated to musicians and related topics.
I checked for Ottawa and there are several genres and options, this one is for the purpose of creating bands...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/619091828230364/?fref=ts

I got lucky and filled in for an absent player in two bands now.
The three piece that I was in for years transpired out of the first five piece that I joined.

There are several guys at work that play, I could try that route, if needed.
I had jammed with a few guys a bunch of times a couple of years ago.

Yes, there's something special about playing music that you enjoy with a group of people.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

For me I just jam with whoever is up for it and if you feel there is chemistry then pursue it with them. Sometimes you get folks that you click with and sometimes not. 

As someone else said finding a drummer is usually a good first step.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you @sulfur, just joined (the first visit to my fb in months)


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Blakkstone Hexx has been going now for 4 years. We just did our 113th gig at over 30 venues with new venues still happening. I started the band and used kijiji to find the right band members. We have had a line up change... new drummer and bass player and each time we had change out we brought in members that improved our sound and entertainment value.
Please note its much easier to form a band than it is to maintain a band... with all the social media and internet making it easier to find and connect. When meeting people for the first time I made all my goals and the direction of the band very clear. So in or out is the only question that need be answered after that. The right people is what is needed and a unified focus and personalities that work well together towards the goals.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't know if you already know about the Ottawa Musician website. I have found a few musicians in this website. Just stay out of the ones who keep posting, looking for band mates all the time. I've seen and actually did bring a bass player for audition from the site. He was okay but there was something about him that didn't click with me. And then after a while I realize he's been on that site looking for bands to play in for months and months. I still see him posting these days.

Here is the link: http://www.theottawamusician.com/


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Man I don't think I've been on that site since high school. There was a guy selling a "rare" jackson on there, and it was just a limited dealer run. He still wouldn't move on price (a few hundred too much). I hope times have changed a little!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, I went for an audition last night for a "new starter band" as singer frontman, from a Kijij ad. we will see as the auditions continue.
I'm in a funk musically, I need an out, so I thought someone else leading the team would work.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Putting together the current band I am playing in now was a mission!

I put ads out on Kijij!

I used to belong to a Meetup group!
I went through everyone's description of what kind of instrument they played and what kind of music they liked! I would send them messages letting them know that I was in the process of putting a band together and if they were interested to get back to me!

I got referrals and offers from this forum!

There is one musician at work besides me and I picked her brain about the people she knew!

I met a few customers at work who were musicians! I would get there business cards and would network with them on the people they knew!

I even rang up my old guitar teachers and told them my objectives!

I have a book with everyone I have met so far, what they play and their phone numbers or contact info!

I was and still am relentless! This is my mission in life and always will be! Playing in a band with like minded is absolutely incredible! I could make it a full time job! There is absolutely no other option for me! This is my life, my excitement and my happiness! It also helps to obsessive!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lola: You sound a lot like my Son 20 years ago. He had a gift for playing guitar and picked it up quickly. By ear alone, he was able to learn most every song on Surfin' With The Alien' ( Joe Satriani) and other shredders like Steve Vai, He lived for putting a band together that fulfilled his vision of how it should be. He encountered many frustrations dealing with musicians during the years of playing music. He even delayed getting his driver's license because it interfered with music. Fast forward to today - he no longer touches the guitar or cares about the music he loved. He got burned out big time.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Sulphur - thanks for that FB tip. I am in a really unique situation in that I am older (63) and just picked up the guitar 3 years ago. I have been practicing, learning and playing with a few meetup groups here in Ottawa. Progress has been great and have been getting better and better. At this point in time I would really like to start concentrating on my main musical interests but none of the meetup groups or people who come to them have anything near what my interests are. I am not complaining about the meetup groups whatsoever. I have met some great people who have taught me lots and I have learned lots by playing all thevaried styles played, both electric and acoustic.
I think what I am going to do is start going to open mics and when it is my turn I will tape a sign on the mic - looking for singer, guitarist, etc. One thing I do not do when I talk to people about getting together to play is oversell my playing. Honesty and being above board has greatly simplified my life. That has, in most instances, led people to decline playing together. I would rather that, as disappointing as it is, than they start making unreasonable demands or wonder why you can 't play flight of the bumble bee in 5 minutes of practice.
Any adverts I have replied to about jamming old tunes have declined to invite me when I am honest about my skills and they start to be honest about their own intentions - read bar band doing exact copies of classic rock. The same as 100 other bar bands in Ottawa playing the exact same set list. 
So, as above, I'm going solo. Just me, my guitar and a really horrendous singing voice!!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

bluebayou said:


> Sulphur - thanks for that FB tip. I am in a really unique situation in that I am older (63) and just picked up the guitar 3 years ago. I have been practicing, learning and playing with a few meetup groups here in Ottawa. Progress has been great and have been getting better and better. At this point in time I would really like to start concentrating on my main musical interests but none of the meetup groups or people who come to them have anything near what my interests are. I am not complaining about the meetup groups whatsoever. I have met some great people who have taught me lots and I have learned lots by playing all thevaried styles played, both electric and acoustic.
> I think what I am going to do is start going to open mics and when it is my turn I will tape a sign on the mic - looking for singer, guitarist, etc. One thing I do not do when I talk to people about getting together to play is oversell my playing. Honesty and being above board has greatly simplified my life. That has, in most instances, led people to decline playing together. I would rather that, as disappointing as it is, than they start making unreasonable demands or wonder why you can 't play flight of the bumble bee in 5 minutes of practice.
> Any adverts I have replied to about jamming old tunes have declined to invite me when I am honest about my skills and they start to be honest about their own intentions - read bar band doing exact copies of classic rock. The same as 100 other bar bands in Ottawa playing the exact same set list.
> So, as above, I'm going solo. Just me, my guitar and a really horrendous singing voice!!


One good thing about meeting musicians at open mics, jams, and other similar situations is that you don't need to worry about over- or under-selling yourself. People can judge with their ears. I find that most adults undersell themselves when it comes to music.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

ed2000 said:


> Lola: You sound a lot like my Son 20 years ago. He had a gift for playing guitar and picked it up quickly. By ear alone, he was able to learn most every song on Surfin' With The Alien' ( Joe Satriani) and other shredders like Steve Vai, He lived for putting a band together that fulfilled his vision of how it should be. He encountered many frustrations dealing with musicians during the years of playing music. He even delayed getting his driver's license because it interfered with music. Fast forward to today - he no longer touches the guitar or cares about the music he loved. He got burned out big time.


I am a lot older than your son was I would assume! I just turned 50 in November! This is my swan song and I will not go gently into that good night!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

amagras said:


> nothing beats performing live with a band


That's exactly how I feel! You took the words out of my mouth!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2016)

bluebayou said:


> .. I'm going solo. Just me, my guitar and a really horrendous singing voice!!


Many do that.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I would love to get something going, but frankly, I don't have the patience to spend all the time weeding through kijiji flakes and I'm just not good enough to go into a try-out and blow them away. There is no band out there that NEEDS my meagre skills. I would be satisfied with just a regular jam type of thing, but even that seems difficult to get going and maintain, especially in a relatively small pond. Maybe it's time to take up bass.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Anyone ever try BandMix.ca? I've snooped a fair bit but haven't attempted to connect with anyone. It's kind of fun to peruse all the member's who post some of their musical projects.
It can give you a good sense of what you don't want to do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2016)

I posted on Bandmix.
I had a couple of responses, from 2hrs away.
Even though my ad states 'local only'.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a free account on bandmix. I only get invitations to work on cruiser ships


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> I do a rough poll of musician friends and/or friends of friends, just to keep the initial stages and networks close. It's never really failed, though if time drags on, people move on.
> 
> Other interrelated ways:
> 
> ...


Awesome.


----------

